# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Pasta en aardappelen géén dikmakers - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Pasta en aardappelen zijn geen dikmakers!*

Het is een wijdverspreid misverstand dat pasta (spaghetti en dergelijke) of aardappelen een dikmaker zouden zijn. Hetzelfde geldt trouwens voor brood. Deze voedingsmiddelen leveren veel voedingsstoffen en bevatten in verhouding tot hun volume en gewicht weinig calorieën. Niet de pasta (of de aardappelen en het brood) maken dik, maar de bereidingswijze (200 g gekookte aardappelen bevatten bijvoorbeeld slechts 152 kcal en 0 g vet, een zakje frieten van 200 g bevat bijna 5 keer meer energie, nl. 686 kcal en 42 g vet), de sausen die we erbij serveren (een schep mayonaise van 20 g bevat 150 kcal en 18 g vet ) of de toespijs die we erop smeren. 

Aardappelen, pasta en brood zijn een basisonderdeel van een gezonde en evenwichtige voeding. Het zijn ten eerste belangrijke bronnen van samengestelde of complexe koolhydraten (vooral zetmeel) die onze voornaamste energieleveranciers zijn. Bovendien bevatten aardappelen en volkoren brood, en in mindere mate (volkoren) deegwaren en (bruine) rijst, ook voedingsvezels, vitamines en mineralen. 

De Hoge Gezondheidsraad raadt aan dat minstens 55% van de dagelijkse energie-inname zou bestaan uit koolhydraten, en dan hoofdzakelijk samengestelde koolhydraten, en maximaal 30% vet. Nu is dat vaak het omgekeerde. Dat betekent concreet dat we dagelijks gemiddeld vier à vijf gekookte of gestoomde aardappelen (210 tot 350 g) of ongeveer 200 g gekookte deegwaren of rijst, en 5 tot 12 sneden brood (175 tot 420 g) moeten eten, afhankelijk van leeftijd, gewicht, geslacht en fysieke activiteit. Mensen die veel sport doen of zware fysieke arbeid verrichten, moeten meer koolhydraten eten omdat ze als glycogeen in de spieren en de lever worden opgeslagen en onmiddellijk beschikbare energie leveren.

Mensen met een glutenallergie moeten wel glutenvrije deegwaren gebruiken. Omdat ze gluten bevatten mogen deegwaren pas vanaf 6 maanden aan baby’s worden gegeven ter vervanging van aardappelen. Deegwaren op basis van rijst of aardappelen (zonder gluten) kunnen wel vóór de leeftijd van 6 maanden. Kies voor jonge kinderen witte rijst en witte deegwaren. Volle rijst en volkorendeegwaren bevatten meer voedingsvezels en vitamine B, maar zijn voor je baby moeilijk te verteren. Wacht hiermee tot hij 18 maanden is. Deegwaren en rijst bevatten, in tegenstelling tot aardappelen, geen vitamine C. Geef er dus altijd voldoende groenten bij.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## luckyluc

fijn om dit te lezen. Ik ben diabetiker en mensen zeggen vaak, dat ik dit allemaal zou moeten laten staan en ik vind het zo lekker, mmmmm
Dank je wel, Lucas

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan  :Wink: 

Grtjs Agnes

----------

